# Want a new scale, this is the best I found so far, what do you think?



## aab1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a fairly good digital scale from the grocery store that goes to 5kg in 1g increments, the problem is I've spilled essential oil on its plastic screen once which basically "frosted" it making what's behind unreadable. Luckily for now it mostly just blocks the "-" when it's in the negative range but I'd like one that's all glass so that EO spills don't damage it.

I've been looking and so far my favorite is the Escali Arti because it's all glass and it goes up to 15 lbs/7kg which allows for huge batches:

http://www.escali.com/arti-liquid-measuring-glass-kitchen-scale

I'm in no rush since my current one still works but was wondering what you think of this one and if you know of any better one with no exposed plastic on the weighing platform or screen so that it can't be damaged by essential oils.

Thanks


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jul 30, 2013)

Soapequipment  have great scales
http://soapequipment.com/scales/


----------



## aab1 (Jul 30, 2013)

innerdiva73 said:


> Soapequipment  have great scales
> http://soapequipment.com/scales/



All those seem to have a plastic screen, if you spill EO on it they are forever ruined as almost happened to my current scale which has a plastic screen because it turns the plastic opaque making the screen unreadable. A glass screen is a must for me as it does happen that I spill EO while weighing it and it's just a question of time before an EO spill renders my current scale useless.

Thanks


----------



## aab1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd rather have an all glass scale than having to get one I'd have to wrap in saran wrap, plus this Escali Arti I found happens to also have the additional major benefit of weighing up to 15 lbs/7 kg and is only about $20 on eBay.

Unless someone can recommend a better one around this price I'll be buying the Escali Arti soon.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jul 30, 2013)

I have had this scale for several years now and I make a mess on it all the time - no problems. Here is the link to it (and it is on sale now!) It is the KD7000 model. http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jul 30, 2013)

Enabler!  I just sent the link to my DH cause my birthday is next week...


----------



## aab1 (Jul 30, 2013)

kdaniels8811 said:


> Enabler!  I just sent the link to my DH cause my birthday is next week...



I initially thought "Enabler" was the same of someone that replied in the thread, but after seeing no one with that name in the thread I guess it means something I don't quite understand.

Which link did you send? I'm curious to know which one you're thinking of.

Happy birthday in advance!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jul 30, 2013)

aab1 said:


> All those seem to have a plastic screen, if you spill EO on it they are forever ruined as almost happened to my current scale which has a plastic screen because it turns the plastic opaque making the screen unreadable. A glass screen is a must for me as it does happen that I spill EO while weighing it and it's just a question of time before an EO spill renders my current scale useless.
> 
> Thanks



Yep get an Escali stainless scale.


----------



## kazmi (Jul 30, 2013)

kdaniels8811 said:


> Enabler! I just sent the link to my DH cause my birthday is next week...


 
LOL  I think we are all enablers here 

happy b'day in advance!


----------



## Nevada (Jul 30, 2013)

_accurate to 0.2 oz. or 5.67g._
not accurate enough even for 10 lb batches

rec this scale for EO http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ls_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=780065172-20

and this scale for oils http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ls_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=780065172-20



innerdiva73 said:


> Soapequipment  have great scales
> http://soapequipment.com/scales/


----------



## aab1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Stinkydancer said:


> Yep get an Escali stainless scale.



I want the all glass one I posted in my original post, that stainless one seems to have a plastic screen, is large and has a smaller weighing capacity.


----------



## guiceman (Jul 30, 2013)

only .1 decimal on that scale


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jul 30, 2013)

aab1 said:


> I want the all glass one I posted in my original post, that stainless one seems to have a plastic screen, is large and has a smaller weighing capacity.



Maybe they changed it but my stainless doesn't have a plastic screen and has a large weighing capacity as does the glass one. I wonder if they still make it.

It looks like that glass is coated in plastic.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jul 30, 2013)

This is my scale:
http://www.meatprocessingproducts.c...ogleproducts&gclid=CPeGmd3O2LgCFepZ7Aod5DIAkg


----------



## aab1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Stinkydancer said:


> Maybe they changed it but my stainless doesn't have a plastic screen and has a large weighing capacity as does the glass one. I wonder if they still make it.
> 
> It looks like that glass is coated in plastic.



Where did you see it was coated in plastic? If that's the case then it probably won't resist EO spills which is why I want it.

Thanks


----------



## Paintguru (Jul 30, 2013)

Nevada said:


> _accurate to 0.2 oz. or 5.67g._
> not accurate enough even for 10 lb batches
> 
> rec this scale for EO http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ls_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=780065172-20
> ...



Already use the oils one you recommended, just ordered the EO one.  Great recommendations!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jul 30, 2013)

aab1 said:


> Where did you see it was coated in plastic? If that's the case then it probably won't resist EO spills which is why I want it.
> 
> Thanks



The glass is colored which makes it look like it has a plastic overlay. You want a scale that won't resist EO/FO spills? If so, this one should work for you or you could shell out for the indestructible stainless.


----------



## newbie (Jul 31, 2013)

I know you want the glass and all, but if you can't find one that completely suits, you can always put your scale in a large clear plastic zip lock storage bag. It makes it easy to clean, you can just pull the scale out readily if need be, and change the bag without a hassle. Also keeps your scale button from getting gunked up if you drip some oil onto the buttons. It would be easier than wrapping the entire scale in cling wrap, which I would not want to do either.


----------



## aab1 (Jul 31, 2013)

I checked reviews to be sure and the color is under the glass, not on top, the top surface is 100% glass so it will resist EO spills like I want. Since the buttons on it are touch sensitive areas on the glass, there aren't any buttons to get gunked up either.

I'd be willing to bet putting a scale in a zip lock or saran wrap could severely affect its accuracy unless you can do it in such a way that none of the bag or wrap touches the weighing platform.

I'm decided on the Escali Arti, it seems like the perfect scale for soap making, can handle 7 kg while most only go to 5 kg, won't be damaged from spilling EO on the screen, and is about $20 on eBay.


----------



## kazmi (Aug 1, 2013)

Nevada said:


> _accurate to 0.2 oz. or 5.67g._
> not accurate enough even for 10 lb batches
> 
> 
> and this scale for oils http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ls_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=780065172-20


 
Thanks for the info!  I needed a new scale.  Should be getting it in time to soap this weekend


----------

